# Sram Brake with SHimano STI levers



## LOCOMOTIVE (Jun 15, 2006)

Does anyone know if you can run sram brakes with shimano STI levers. IF they will work do they have to be the new Gen with internal cable routing ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

LOCOMOTIVE said:


> Does anyone know if you can run sram brakes with shimano STI levers. IF they will work do they have to be the new Gen with internal cable routing ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


As far as I know, any standard dual pivot brake caliper will be compatible with your Shimano levers. So the SRAM brakes should work just fine. 

The cable routing options/lever design of the new gen shimano's has nothing to do with brake caliper compatibility, so again, there won't be any issues with SRAM brakes if you have either the new or old shimano levers.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

LOCOMOTIVE said:


> Does anyone know if you can run sram brakes with shimano STI levers. IF they will work do they have to be the new Gen with internal cable routing ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I'm running SRAM brakesets on my 7800 Dura Ace and my 6700 Ultegra equipped bikes and everything plays together very well.


----------



## LOCOMOTIVE (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok thanks for the Help I was just wondering as the new 105 say your not supost to rune them with the old gen levers.


----------

